# Logitech G9 oder G9x - weitere Alternativen?



## netheral (20. Dezember 2009)

Nabend,

mein Anliegen ist vielleicht etwas merkwürdig, aber dennoch brennt mir die Frage auf der Seele: Lieber die neue G9x oder die "alte" G9?

Derzeit habe ich noch eine funktionierende Logitech MX-518, die jedoch so langsam am Scrollrad kränkelt. Und irgendwie möchte ich nicht die selbe Maus ein 2. Mal kaufen. (auch wenn es kein Argument ist) Auch sollte es mal eine etwas andere Form sein.

Naja, und nun schwanke ich zwischen G9 und G9x
Preislich sind das schon ein paar Euro und an sich ist es vom Gehäuse her eh die gleiche Maus, jedoch bin ich mir in einigen Fragen unsicher:
- wie hoch ist die minimale Liftoff-Höhe, um beim Versetzen keine Zeigerbewegung zu haben? (bin noch LED-Maus-User)
- muss man eine der Schalen anlegen? Im MediaMarkt war sie ohne Schale und passte mir, obwohl ich mittelgroße - große Hände habe, relativ gut. Nur der Preis war mit 90 Euronen ein "bisschen happig".
- wie stellt man die dpi-Zahlen ein? Sind das die Daumentasten oder gibt es da etwas anderes? Würde die Daumentasten nämlich gerne so benutzen, wie ich die der MX518 benutze.

Natürlich habe ich im MM auch einige andere Mäuse testgegriffen:
- Die Razer passen mir durch die Bank weg leider garnicht.
- Die Razer Diamondback passte damals sehr gut, hatte jedoch starke Mausbeschleunigung, auch wenn man sie in Win oder im Treiber deaktiviert hat. Also leider für mich ein No-Go.
- Die Sidewinder von MS will ebenfalls nicht so wirklich in meine Hand.
- Die Smog und die Steel Xai konnte ich noch nicht ausprobieren.

Nun ist meine Frage:
Brauche ich das Mehr an dpi der G9x wirklich?
Dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich idr. Low- lower Midsenser bin. Also in CS 1.6 brauche ich z.B. für 360° ca. 30 - 35 cm.
Brauche ich die Pixel also irgendwo doch, oder kann ich mit der normalen G9 glücklich werden und auf die nächste Mausgeneration warten?
Was würdet ihr mir raten?


----------



## Two-Face (20. Dezember 2009)

Selbst absolute Profi-Zocker brauchen in der Regel nicht mehr als 1600 - 2000 dpi. 
Du brauchst also nicht wirklich zu einer G9 greifen, die G5 refresh tut's auch noch


----------



## Ahab (20. Dezember 2009)

Wenn dir die G9 so gut gefällt, dann schlag zu. Mein Fall ist sie nicht. Auch die zusätzlichen Dpi der G9x brauchst du gewiss nicht. Auch wenn die Form sehr ähnlich ist, würde ich dir zur G5 refresh raten, sehr gute Maus, und mittlerweile recht günstig. 
Eine andere Alternative, auch für weniger Geld, wäre die Xai von Steelseries. Sieh unbedingt zu, dass du die mal "anprobiert" hast! Diese Maus wird allseits hoch gelobt und macht auch einen sehr guten Eindruck.


----------



## FortunaGamer (20. Dezember 2009)

Man bekommt die G9 für 44€ und die G9x für 58€. Normal sollte die G9 ausreichen ich bin von der MX518 auf die umgestiegen das war ein großer unterschied. Bin zufrieden werde mir aber irgent wann eine nue hollen dann aber eine Razer. Mir gäfällt die Razer Imperator sehr gut. Guck dir die auch mal an.


----------



## netheral (20. Dezember 2009)

Hmm, die Razer passte mir im MM leider absolut nicht, auch wenn mir bewusst ist, dass die Razer Mäuse absoluter Top-Geräte sind.
Die Xai möchte ich wirklich mal austesten, gerade weil sie nicht so "überergonomisch" ist. Damals war die Logitech MX300 meine absolute Traummaus... die dann leider von einem Kumpel aus Versehen sehr brutal geschrottet wurde. Damals habe ich die Sondertasten auch noch nicht vermisst. ^^

Die G5 ist zwar eine tolle Maus, jedoch möchte ich eine andere Form haben. Die MX518 passte mir zwar sehr gut, jedoch sagte mir die Form der G9 noch mehr zu. 

Vielleicht baut mir Logitech ja meine Traummaus: Außen wie die G9, innen wie die Logitech MX518 refresh und dann für etwas weniger Geld als die echte G9. Das wäre es für mich. 

Aber dass die echten Profis im Esport teilweise mit ganz alten Post-Kugel-Gestellen rumwedeln, lässt einen schon den Sinn von 5.700 dpi vermissen. Wenn ein absoluter Profi sogar noch mit einer Intelli 1.1 durch die Gegend rudert und Höchstleistungen abliefert, ist es wohl der Beweis, dass sogar mir als Normalspieler die G9 ausreicht.

Danke schon einmal für eure Antworten.

Gibts denn da noch so richtige Alternativen? Etwas, was ich vielleicht garnicht bedacht habe?


----------



## gh0st76 (20. Dezember 2009)

Wenn du Low bis Midsense spielst, dann ist die G9 nicht so der bringer. Die Xai kann man nur empfehlen. Sieht nach nichts aus aber die Technik die da drin steckt ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben.


----------



## netheral (20. Dezember 2009)

Was macht die G9 für Low - Midsense so ungeeignet? Vom Griffgefühl her kann ich sie mir sehr gut vorstellen. Wenn sie keine neg. oder pos. Beschleunigung aufweist, wie einige Tests besagen, dann wäre das noch besser.

Kennt jemand einen Laden im Raum Münster (eher westlich), wo man die Xai mal in die Hand nehmen kann? Würde gerne mal wissen, wie die sich so verhält.

Wie ist eigentlich die Hz-Zahl von ihr so? Arbeitet sie auch mit 500 oder gar 1000 hz vernünftig?

Optik ist mir bei einer Maus eh eher egal: Ich schaue sie nicht den ganzen Tag lang an und funktionieren soll sie. 

Edit: Die G9x ist für mich schonmal vom Tisch: Da sie eh nur mehr dpi bietet und die g9 alles ebenfalls kann (dpi-Switch, 1000 hz, gleiche Optik und Haptik, nur eben ein paar dpi weniger) und dafür viel günstiger ist, würde ich wenn dann sie nehmen.
Die Xai ist mir leider leicht zu teuer. Da muss ich echt schauen, wie sie so in der Hand liegt. Wenn ich sage: "Das ist sie.", bin ich gerne bereit, etwas mehr auszugeben. Wenn ich aber zum Punkt komme, dass die G9 besser zu meiner Hand passt, dann kann die Xai wohl noch so gut sein. Ich denke, das Handgefühl ist derzeit eh ausschlaggebendes Kriterium, da die Mäuse eigentlich alle spieletauglich sind.


----------



## gh0st76 (21. Dezember 2009)

Die G9 bekommt bei zu schnellen Bewegungen aussetzer weil der Sensor nicht mehr mitkommt. War bei mit auf 400 DPI so. Die Xai sollte bei so gut wie jedem Media Markt erhältlich sein. Die Hz Zahl kannst selber einstellen. Von 125 bis 1000. In Einzelschritten. Ist momentan technisch gesehen die beste Maus. Ich hab die Maus seitdem die draußen ist und bin mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## Bullveyr (21. Dezember 2009)

Wie gh0st76 schon angemerkt hat, wenn dann die G9x da die G9 bei deiner Sensitivity u.U. Probleme macht.

Wenn dir die MX300 sehr gut gefallen hat würde ich auf jeden Fall mal schauen ob du die Xai irgendwo mal probegreifen kannst.


----------



## netheral (21. Dezember 2009)

Wie kann eine so moderne Maus eigentlich bei den Bewegungen noch Probleme machen? Sogar meine alten Intelmäuse konnte ich wunderbar im absoluten Lowsense Bereich benutzen.
Irgendwie klingt das, als wären die Lasermäuse technisch immernoch weit von der Perfektion entfernt bzw. ein klarer Rückschritt nach der Infrarot-Technologie.

Und eigentlich sind mir die G9x sowie die Xai schon etwas zu teuer. Dann muss ich es mir mit der neuen Maus doch noch einmal überlegen und im Zweifelsfall noch einmal zur MX518 greifen.
Die machte alles, was sie will. 

Morgen werde ich dann wohl nochmal MediaMarkt und Saturn in Münster abgrasen und hoffen, da irgendwann eine Xai in den Pranken zu haben. Wenn sie mir passt, werde ich nochmal mit meinem Konto rücksprache halten. Notfalls kann ich ja 1 - 2 Monate warten und dann zuschlagen. Wenn sie genau so ewig durchhält wie meine MX518, wäre der Preis ja zu verkraften. Trotzdem: Happig ist er schon. Vor allem, da man bei Steel echt nicht weiss, wie die Qualität so aussieht.

Hat jemand bez. der Qualität schon Erfahrungen? Obwohl, so lange ist sie ja jetzt auch noch nicht auf dem Markt.

Edit: Kann es sein, dass die Maus sehr stark nach der MS Intellimouse 1.1 kommt? Also von der Form her? Wenn ja, könnte die Maus wirklich etwas sein. Nur ich habe etwas angst, dass "unergonomische" Mäuse schlecht für die Hand sind. Obwohl es auch schön ist, nicht in eine Haltung gezwungen zu werden, wie es bei der MX518 mit dem Ringfinger passiert (diese Kante rechts).


----------



## gh0st76 (21. Dezember 2009)

Bei der Qualität von der Xai musst du dir keine Sorgen machen. SteelSeries baut gute Hardware. Qualitativ ist die Xai besser als viele andere Mäuse von namhaften Herstellern. Die Form ist fast wie die Intelli 1.1.

Laser ist kein Rückschritt. Ich spiele auch Lowsense mit der Xai und hab es bis jetzt nie geschafft das der Sensor nen Aussetzer hat. Ich glaube die maximale Beschleunigung bei der Xai liegt bei 5 m/s. Also da muss man sich dann als Lowsenser keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Tin (21. Dezember 2009)

[X] Die "alte" G9

Ich habe sie auch. Die G9 ist eine super Maus. Ich habe absolut nichts an der Maus auszusätzen. Die zusätzlichen DPI der D9x kannst du dir sparen. Muss nicht sein.


----------



## gh0st76 (21. Dezember 2009)

Die alte G9 bringt ihm nur nichts wenn er Lowsense spielt. Ich kann nur sagen das du dir die Xai mal bei einem Media Markt anschaust. Bestellen kann man ja im Netz. Da bekommst die teilweise schon für unter 60 Euro. Für die Xai ist das ein Superpreis weil die wirklich was bietet. Das ist die erste Maus die seit langem mal echte Inovationen verbaut hat.


----------



## netheral (21. Dezember 2009)

Schade, dass es die Xai nicht auch in abgespeckter Form gibt, halt der Sensor und die Tasten aber ohne diese ganzen Frickeleien...

Da ist so viel Kram dran, den ich nie brauche. Da ich nie im Leben professionell spielen wollen würde und eh viel zu schlecht dafür bin, habe ich von den ganzen Hardwareseitigen Einstellungen genau... ja... nix. 

Und für den Rest, den ich benutzen kann, ist die Preis-Leistung eine Beleidigung... Ich weiss echt nicht, ob es das wert ist. Als ob man davon irgendwas in der Praxis merkt...

Ich bin z.B. durch die Umstellung von 125 auf 500 Hz bei der Maus schlechter geworden.


----------



## PIXI (21. Dezember 2009)

^^ nach dem beitrag habe ich glaube das richtige für dich 
sie braucht keinen treiber (alles an mausunterseite einstellbar), günstig und einfach gut

Hardware-Mag - Artikel/Tests - Test: Gut und günstig? Die Razer Salmosa im Test

gruß PIX


----------



## theLamer (21. Dezember 2009)

[X] Die "alte" G9

also ich finde neben der G9 ist die alte MX518 bzw die überarbeitete noch eine der besten Mäuse von Logitech und generell am Markt  - hab die MX518 auch ein zweites mal gekauft. Das kann man ruhig machen, ist kein Verbrechen


----------



## PIXI (21. Dezember 2009)

^^ja da haste recht, ein verbrechen ist es nicht *haha*

edit zur salmosa: anscheinend haben mehrere ein quitschen an der linken maustaste, also doch nicht so gut... (wollte sie mir mal selber holen und sie hatt mir eigentlich gefallen)

gruß PIX


----------



## netheral (21. Dezember 2009)

Das Problem der Salmossa ist, dass sie eine Razer ist. Die wollen alle nicht so recht zu meiner Hand passen. 
Außerdem hat die Salmosa nur 3 Tasten, was sie für mich untauglich macht, da ich mich komplett an 5 Tasten gewöhnt habe (wenn man bei der MX518 mal die 3 Tasten für Programmwahl und dpi-Umstellung wegfallen lässt).

Die Xai ist halt so richtig teuer. Halt etwas für Vollprofis, die solche Features auch gewinnbringend einsetzen können.

Weiss jemand ein paar Dinge über folgende Punkte bei der Xai:
- gibt es "Glidetapes" für die Maus? Ich mag nicht die original Füße abnutzen und dann mit der ganzen Maus über das Pad kratzen. Obwohl ich grundätzlich nur Stoff benutze, gehen bei mir die Mausfüße der MX518 mittlerweile langsam zur Neige (nach 6 Monaten ohne Skates).
- Wie funktioniert die DPI-Umstellung so mit nur einer Taste? Kann man da wie bei der MX518 mehrere grobe Auflösungen einstellen, die man dann on the fly wechseln kann oder ist das komplizierter?
- Gibt es wirklich Leute, die außerhalb eines Sponsorings die Maus im Profibereich wirklich benutzen? Wenn man sich solche Geschichten anschaut, dass gesponsorte Teams mit neuen Highend Mäusen schlagartig einbrechen. (Mousesports mit Razer damals) Dann fragt man sich halt schon, obs nicht lieber doch ne neue MX518 wird.

Leider ist mir meine derzeit ein wenig zu schwer. Das stört mich derzeit sehr an der Maus. Die Xai wäre ja schön leicht.


----------



## gh0st76 (21. Dezember 2009)

Du stellst dir in der Maus 2 CPI-Werte ein mit denen du spielen willst. Einen Low und einen Highwert. Zwischen den 2 kannst dann mit dem CPI Button switchen. Die Mausfüße nutzen sich nicht so schnell ab. Da kommen wohl demnächst mal welche zum nachbestellen. Ich nutz die Xai jetzt seit release und das zwischen 5 bis 9 Stunden täglich. Bis jetzt ist nichts von verschleiss an den Mausfüßen zu erkennen.


----------



## Bullveyr (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich nehme an, dass SteelSeries Ersatz-Füße anbieten wird (wie auch schon bei der Ikari), ansonsten gibt es von Corepad auch schon welche.


----------



## bladiawdi (22. Dezember 2009)

hab die neue ozone smog. ist echt top die maus. mit den keramikfüßen und dem dazu passenden pad ist es echt optimal. ist mal eine alternative zu den ganzen logitechs... (hatte bis jetzt eine mx518). bin mal gespannt ob sie genausolange hält. wobei meine mx518 natürlich auch noch ganz ist...


----------



## netheral (22. Dezember 2009)

Die Smog käme mir wohl alleine von der Optik her nicht ins Haus. Zudem konnte ich sie letztens probegreifen... Der Name sagts... Irgendwie kommts mir so vor, als würde ich meine Hand in den übelsten Smog halten, total komisches Gefühl. Also scheidet die auch aus. Wem die passt, hat jedoch sicherlich damit gute Karten.

So und heute habe ich Saturn, Media Markt und noch 1 - 2 kleinere Läden in und um Münster abgeklappert...

Saturn - Keine Steel Mäuse im Angebot, dafür die Salmosa, jedoch nicht zum ansfassen... Dafür 2x die G9 zum Testgreifen.  Wenigstens hatte es da die komplette Splinter-Cell Reihe für nen' Zehner. Pandora Tomorow wollte ich eh unbedingt mal angespielt haben. 
Media-Markt - zwar die Xai dort, aber nicht zum Anfassen. Die Salmosa ebenso wenig. Dafür 10000 Teile von Trust oder Speed-Link, die eh nur von Leuten gekauft werden, denen es günstig sein muss. Den Sinn muss man nicht verstehen. Auf eine freundliche Frage, ob ich die Mäuse mal testgreifen könnte, kam eine unfreundliche Antwort... Wie heißts so schön? Ich bin doch nicht blöd. Dazu der Preis: 90 Euro... wie war das? Wo soll man sich laut einer MM Werbung nicht verarschen lassen? ^^
Fazit: Raus aus dem Laden......
Die kleineren Läden hatten allesamt gar keine Spielermäuse zum testen.

Fazit: Heute knappe 80 km Umweg umsonst verjuckelt und immer noch kein Gefühl für Salmosa und Xai... Juhu... (ich könnte kotzen, wie sehr die großen Elektronikketten am Leben und am Kundenservice vorbei rennen )

Die Xai konnte ich halt so ungefähr am Blister Probegreifen, wobei sie da natürlich nicht die volle Höhe hat.

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Xai in etwa nach der Intelli 1.1 kommt? Und wenn ja, fällt sie einem beim Umsetzen genau so oft aus der Hand, weil sie von unten nach oben nur verjüngend, ergo nicht wirklich gut zu greifen ist? Genau das war nämlich der Grund, warum ich die Intellimouse 1.1 damals eingemottet habe.
Auf den Fotos sieht sie etwas griffiger aus. Aber ansonsten scheint sie sehr nah zu sein.

Achja... fazit zu heute: Platz 1 in der world league of wasting time.


----------



## gh0st76 (22. Dezember 2009)

Die Xai kommt nach der Intelli 1.1 von der Form. Sie fällt beim umsetzen nicht aus der Hand da sie eine rutschfeste Oberfläche hat und unter den Daumentasten leicht eingewölbt ist um sie besser greifen zu können.

Bei Media Markt packen die auch Ware aus damit man die Probegreifen kann. Wollte mir da mal die 7G ansehen. Die war da aber nicht ausgepackt. Die haben die Tastatur dann für mich ausgepackt das ich mir sie ansehen kann.


----------



## netheral (22. Dezember 2009)

Komisch, ich musste mir bei der Frage heute n dummen Sprüch aka "das wollen wa noch verkaufen" anhören.

Wie siehts eigentl. beim I-Net Kauf aus? Kann ich das Teil testen UND dann noch zurückgeben? Afaik hat das Teil ja so eine Blisterverpackung, die man zerstören muss, um an das Teil zu kommen.

Obwohl ichs eigentl. assozial finde: Welche Wahl habe ich sonst? Eigentl. will ich die Maus, aber die Inteli 1.1 war zu breit für meinen kleinen Finger, er verkrampfte in einer Tour.  Vielleicht ists ja bei der Xai anders, aber woher weiss ich es ohne Probegreifen?

Sonst gibts wohl keine Alternative... Die einzige Razer, die ich greifen kann, ist die "Halbtastatur" Naga. Obwohl trotz fehlenden Daumentasten: Die Salmosa wäre interessant...


----------



## gh0st76 (22. Dezember 2009)

Man hat 14 Tage Rückgaberecht. Ist das Fernabsatzgesetz. Blisterverpackung stimmt nicht ganz. Das ist eigentlich nur eine Kunststoffschale die über der Maus liegt. Die kann man ohne Probleme abnehmen und dann auch wieder die Maus damit verpacken.


----------



## netheral (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin gerade kurz davor, die Salmosa zu ordern. oO Es mag verrückt klingen, aber in spielen benutze ich keine Sondertasten und von Daumentaste auf Return umzusteigen, um im Browser zurückzuspringen, wird nicht das Problem sein. Die MX518 ist mir seit einiger Zeit einfach zu groß. Irgendwie schränkt sie ein. Da wäre doch vielleicht eine Kompakte wie die Salmosa ideal. Nur habe ich ergonomische bedenken: Tut es einer mittelgroßen - großen hand nicht sehr ungut, mit einer kleinen Maus gequält zu werden? ^^


----------



## exa (22. Dezember 2009)

also ich kann über die G9 nichts schlechtes sagen, habe einen ausführlichen Usertest geschrieben inkl Video...

die Liftoff Höhe beträgt ca 4mm, die Schalen sollten dran sein, funzen tut sie auch ohne, so ists aber nicht gedacht...
Ich konnte bisher keine Aussetzer feststellen, wobei ich sagen muss das ich Lowsense sehr selten nutze...

alle Tasten sind programmierbar, somit ist sie uneingeschränkt wie eine MX518 zu verwenden...

wie wäre es denn mit der G500???


----------



## netheral (22. Dezember 2009)

Hmmm, ich mag die Form nicht mehr. Seit einiger Zeit merke ich, wie ich einfach mit der MX518 sehr ungenau bin und quasi ingame beim Aiming stark einbreche.

Je mehr ich mich mit ihr beschäftige, desto besser wirkt die Salmosa. Ich brauche keine 20000 dpi und ich mag keine Maustreiber. Dazu bin ich früher auch schon erfolgreich von MX500 auf 300 umgestiegen, was leider dadurch geendet hat, dass ein Kumpel versehentlich direkt reingetreten ist, als er mitten beim Umräumen ins Zimmer kam und ich halt alle Eingabegeräte auf dem Boden verteilt hatte... naja, das arme Mäuschen wurde schnell zu einem armen Haufen Schrott.

Ich meine, ich kann die Salmosa ja antesten und wenn sie dann nichts ist, wandert sie halt eine Etage tiefer an meinen Surf-PC, der aus einem alten Athlon 64-PC entstehen wird und hier oben kommt eine Xai ins Haus. Zum Glück ist sie nicht sehr teuer.
Da ich meistens eh die MX518 versuche mit den Fingerspitzen zu spielen, will meine Hand vllt. was kleines, leichtes.
Meine Diamondback war zwar damals ein Klogriff, aber nur durch neg. Acceleration.

Und wenn ich so lese, was der Sensor der Salmosa kann. Einfach an der Maus 1800 dpi, 500 Hz Polling Rate und Windoof 3/11. Müsste in Win etwa genau so schnell sein wie meine derzeitige Maus und ingame gibts ja eh immer die Sense.


----------



## gh0st76 (23. Dezember 2009)

Du magst keine Maustreiber? Die Xai ist auch Treiberlos.


----------



## netheral (23. Dezember 2009)

Naja, bei der Xai weiss ich leider nicht, ob mein kleiner Finger an ihr schmerzt, wie er es bei der Intelli 1.1 getan hat. Das ist derzeit der Punkt, an dem ich nicht ganz sicher bin, ob die Maus wirklich etwas für mich ist oder eben doch nur super Technik gepaart mit für mich unmöglicher Ergonomie.

Die Salmosa wäre schön klein, handlich und einfach technisch ausgereift. Ich erwische mich immer öfter, wie ich die MX518, auch wenns etwas unbequem ist, nur mit den Fingerspitzen führe und auch hebe. Vielleicht brauche ich ja eine kleinere Maus? Obwohl sich das ohne Antesten schlecht sagen lässt.

Und ich habe immernoch ein schlechtes Gewissen, die Xai irgendwo zu ordern und einfach rumzutesten. Schicke ich sie zurück, können sie die Maus ja quasi wegschmeißen. Wer akzeptiert denn schon eine bereits ausgepackte Ware, wenn er etwas bestellt? Also damit ist die Ware für den Händler quasi nur noch eine Abschrift wert. Und das führt zu höheren Preisen und bringt manche Händler sicher nicht weit von der Insolvenz weg.


----------



## netheral (23. Dezember 2009)

So, ich habe jetzt einfach gerade beide Mäuse bestellt. Beide bei guten Shops, in denen ich auch schon öfter bestellt habe. 
Salmosa und Xai sind nun also auf dem Weg. Die Xai ist über 40 Euro, käme mich im Falle des 14 T Rückgaberechts keinen Euro für den Rückversand. Die Salmosa würde ich bei nicht-Topzufriedenheit einfach als Laptopmaus behalten. Falls sie für mich Schrott sein sollte, packe ich sie einfach hier für 20 Euro ins Forum und jemand bekommt sie quasi neu günstiger als wo anders mit Rechnung und allem. Wenn ich eh den Rückversand nicht erstattet bekomme, kann sie besser jemand hier günstig haben und beide haben was davon. 

Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts. 95 Euro weg. 
Naja, aber wenn man dafür eine gute Gamingmaus bekommt, dann solls einfach mal sein. Wenn ich bedenke, wie viel Moneten ich un die WaKü gehauen habe, tut das jetzt auch nicht mehr weh. 

Dennoch habe ich ein schlechtes Gewissen wegen möglicher Rücksendung. Obwohl ich wirklich beim Auspacken so vorsichtig sein werde, dass außer dem Siegel alles wieder wie vorher aussieht, würde ich die Verpackung doch so beschädigt haben, dass sie niemand als Neuware akzeptieren würde. Oder kann man das Siegel so einfach wiedererstellen?
Da ich die Xai bei einem Shop bestellt habe, der Trusted anbietet für einen Euro aufpreis, hoffe ich, dass mein Shop dadurch keine Nachteile hätte. Fände ich unfair, wenn die Kosten hätten, nur weil ich zu doof war die Maus irgendwo zu testen.


----------

